# More beetles..



## orionmystery (Dec 9, 2011)

Handsome male click beetle, _Callirhipidae, Elateridae_











tortoise beetle..no ID.





ladybird / ladybug





larva of the ladybird above i think...found on the same plant


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 9, 2011)

The bottom one looks more like our ladybug in the US.  I wonder if that larva would be poisonous enough to hurt a human.  Again some pretty cool captures. I think I'm going to call you the Bug Whisperer.


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 9, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> The bottom one looks more like our ladybug in the US.  I wonder if that larva would be poisonous enough to hurt a human.  Again some pretty cool captures. I think I'm going to call you the Bug Whisperer.



Thanks,  shootermcgavin.


----------



## kyrontf (Dec 10, 2011)

Exquisite insects and shots!  That click beetle sure has some fancy antennae.   The ladybird larva is spectacular.  I like the deep, golden colour of the beetle in #6 too.


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 10, 2011)

that larva looks crazy! great shots, makes me want to go shoot some, if most bugs weren't dormant around here right now I'd be out testing out my macro lens...can't wait for spring.


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 13, 2011)

kyrontf said:


> Exquisite insects and shots!  That click beetle sure has some fancy antennae.   The ladybird larva is spectacular.  I like the deep, golden colour of the beetle in #6 too.



Thanks kyrontf. Only male has antennae like that.



Aloicious said:


> that larva looks crazy! great shots, makes me want to go shoot some, if most bugs weren't dormant around here right now I'd be out testing out my macro lens...can't wait for spring.



Thanks Aloicious.


----------

